# BBQ Music - What's your favorite?



## bbcute (Aug 20, 2012)

Imagine the perfect day: Sun is shining, light breeze blowing, cold beer in your hand, and the smell of grilling meat is in the air while your hungry family and friends gather around.

What kind of music is playing?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 20, 2012)

Anything 90's Alternative rock...OR Karmin's Broken Hearted!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 20, 2012)

Classic Rock!


----------



## john pen (Aug 20, 2012)

classic rock mixed with country..


----------



## Andy R (Aug 20, 2012)

Long jam songs would be my flavor:
Allman Brothers --> Ramblin Man
Little Feat --> Dixie Chicken
Willie Nelson --> Whiskey River
Steve Miller --> The Joker
Jack Johnson --> Better Together
Jimmy Buffet --> Volcano
Hank Williams Jr. --> Family Tradition
Johnny Cash --> Ring of Fire

By the end I'd have switched from Beer to Jack & Coke and feelin' pretty good!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 20, 2012)

Asleep at the Wheel playing old Bob Wills type Western Swing..ah haa..


----------



## SHERIFF1 (Aug 20, 2012)

+1 for Bob Wills / Tommy Duncan.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 20, 2012)

_Classic Rock_ with a little_ Parrothead_ thrown in.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Blues and country.


----------



## HookinBull (Aug 21, 2012)

Blues and Classic Country.


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 21, 2012)

80's big hair bands


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 22, 2012)

Actually there is a new genre of music I like, it's a cross between country and rap................................it's called crap!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 22, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Actually there is a new genre of music I like, it's a cross between country and rap................................it's called crap!


 I did not know it was new...


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 23, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Actually there is a new genre of music I like, it's a cross between country and rap................................it's called crap!


----------



## Tri Tip (Aug 23, 2012)

Hank 3 and Bluegrass (NO Pop Country!)


----------



## Max1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Anything Blues, Anything Journey..... It's just good music


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok notice there is at least a couple of rational folks on here. I will give yall my secret place. Total free no commericals etc. They also claim not to take any of our money from Prez Obamie. Hope they aint lying about it. HPR 1 is the best. Use Windoze Media Player. Classic Country, Indie Country Music, Bluegrass Gospel - Heartland Public Radio


----------



## Texas 1836 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pandora mix of Classic Rock, Texas Country, and Buffett. My neighbors are getting used to Light My Fire at 5 AM.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 25, 2012)

That is some of my female grand chillins favorite. You must be a young whuppersnapper..lol. Or young at heart perhaps...:prayer:



Texas 1836 said:


> Pandora mix of Classic Rock, Texas Country, and Buffett. My neighbors are getting used to Light My Fire at 5 AM.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 25, 2012)

iHeartRadio | Real & Custom Radio Stations - Listen Free Online


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Bob it Book marked but I notice it say something about 70's classics or something. Can I change to Hank and Lefty once I get over there? Thanks.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 25, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks Bob it Book marked but I notice it say something about 70's classics or something. Can I change to Hank and Lefty once I get over there? Thanks.


 I don't know.  The last time I checked, it only played music.

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 25, 2012)

Ahhh huh...now I sees the rulze here so to speak. It takes Minnie Pearl to sing a good truck driving song huh?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 25, 2012)

:supz::rock:


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 25, 2012)

Just listening to my Mama's Boyfriend named Jimmy Dean singing PT 109 a real inspirational song about JFK. I think his sausage needs a little more grease in it. But he making a few bucks. No need to trifle with it at this point. Great man in my book. Could not run as a Democrat today..which is a real good sign.


----------



## Texas 1836 (Aug 26, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> That is some of my female grand chillins favorite. You must be a young whuppersnapper..lol. Or young at heart perhaps...:prayer:



You have raised some fine female grand chilren BW!  And just cause of that, I will share one of my most important cooking tips with you if you won't tell anyone.  What's the trick for getting a brisket past the 165 stall?  MORE COWBELL!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2012)

More COWBELL huh? Now who woulda ever thunk it? Down at Graham we just stick em in the tail section with a shocker gizmo most likely. That make em pass right on by stall #165..expeditiously.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's a new favorite I found yesterday...

http://www.margaritaville.com/radio_flash.html

Enjoy

BOB


----------



## Janet H (Aug 27, 2012)

Jazzgrass

Mark O'Connor, Bela Fleck, Jerry Douglas - Bowl Of Bula - YouTube


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Bob got it book marked. Love that parrot head stuff especially when drinking...which means I like it a lot..lol. Some of that stuff puts me in da Eyelands mon. I tried to listen for a min but it was clashing with Jim Ed Brown on the ear buds. I go back over there later during the c*ocktail hour. 



Bob In Fla. said:


> Here's a new favorite I found yesterday...
> 
> Jimmy Buffett's Margaritaville :: Radio Margaritaville Streaming Player - Flash Player
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 29, 2012)

I just might be "_Wastin' away again in Margaritaville_" this weekend...:partyman:

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow..you hitting on my theme song here. Sure glad Jimmy Carter made them start keeping the crazy pop tops affixed to the beer cans. Only worthwhile thing that nit wit ever done that I can recall.  Stepped on millions during earlier epochs. Its totally hellish on us metal detecting treasure hunter types. Those pop tops are highly conductive of electricity Alpha..Beta..Gamma and and X rays etc. A person can get a lot of false positives on that deal. Trusting its Jimmy. That would be his legacy. 



Bob In Fla. said:


> I just might be "_Wastin' away again in Margaritaville_" this weekend...:partyman:
> 
> BOB


----------



## biggreeneggic (Sep 1, 2012)

I prefer just about anything with an electric guitar. For some reason, everytime I fire up the grill the main riff of "Cat Scratch Fever" plays in my head.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 1, 2012)

For them who likes Blues and want to take it to another level. I can tell folks how to come up for a Blues name for themselves. Object be like this:

1. Some physical ailment a person might have. 
2. A healthy fruit or vegetable.
3. A deceased left wing liberal President. 

Big-Belly Rutabagus Johnson 



biggreeneggic said:


> I prefer just about anything with an electric guitar. For some reason, everytime I fire up the grill the main riff of "Cat Scratch Fever" plays in my head.


----------



## bknox (Sep 4, 2012)

Bluegrass or Southern Rock but just about anything goes if there is enough beer involved.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 4, 2012)

Whew..hear you on that beer thing Sir. As a fella tell me one time..I love that stuff like a hawg loves slop...lol. Now my Daddy always say..Whiskey will make you drunk..beer will make you stupid. I aint sure what to think about all that. Got any thoughts on the topic? Thanks. 



bknox said:


> Bluegrass or Southern Rock but just about anything goes if there is enough beer involved.


----------



## bknox (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to make and drink beer but would typically have a whisky with a beer chaser. You can believe me that with enough of either they will both make you stupid . In the last couple years I have had to stop drinking for the most part but I have fond memories as well as the lack of memory of the fun we had


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 5, 2012)

Well...hmmm. Beer seems to make the gout and triglycerides flare up on the seasoned citizens sometimes. Wine mixed with ice water chased intermittently by hooch shooters do not seem to treat folks so cruelly. Could be the figment of an active imagination I suppose. Know a fella who aint had them ailments in years since giving up that nasty old beer addiction. Now the memory thing seems to flee regardless of outside influences.


----------



## Griff (Sep 9, 2012)

60s rock with a heavy dose of Grateful Dead.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm..that sounds mysteriously like Debil Woship music. Hope you dont get Sister Sarah to listening to that stuff. Sure she is more into Southern Gospel..or maybe Northern Gospel. Surely it is not all heatherns up there.


----------



## Animal (Oct 15, 2012)

How about this one

Brandon Kinney - Smoker Live - YouTube


----------

